# Discount Rent A Car - Any Comments?



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello

I am trying to find a decent car rental and came across this company Discount Rent A Car, near the 3rd interchange of Sheikh Zayed Road. Just wonder if anyone has used this company to rent / purchase a car? Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I see lots of people driving this companies cars around. In our search for a rental agency we found them t be the cheapest. never rented from them, so can't really be of much help. Sorry, thats all I have.


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I have now actually found another car rental company which is cheaper than this. A colleague of mine is also renting from this same company - all seems fine so I will just go with this one. Thanks!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

PLease tell me more, what are the prices and what are the models.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Mocha said:


> Thanks. I have now actually found another car rental company which is cheaper than this. A colleague of mine is also renting from this same company - all seems fine so I will just go with this one. Thanks!!


Who is this newer company that you have found? I am looking for a rental soon.


----------

